# What would I get?



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Normal het Ghost > Pewter
Anery 'Light Phase' > Pewter

Even though breeding season for me won't be for a while, and I might find more corns. Just curious on out comes.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Normal HET Anery,Hypo X Anery diffused = .

Normal HET Anery,Diffused/Poss-HET Hypo.
Anery HET Diffused,Poss-HET Hypo.
====
Anery X Anery diffused = .

Anery HET Diffused.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I would gain no pewters and het bloodred?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Josh-sama said:


> I would gain no pewters and het bloodred?


A blood red is a line bred diffused and diffued is recessive.

So no you get NO Anery diffused-AKA-Pewters.You'll have to back breed the offspring to the Pewter parent or breed the siblings together to get Pewter.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

So for the normal x pewter

Normal het for Anery, Hypo & Pewter
Anery het for Hypo & Pewter


And Anery x Pewter

Anery het Pewter?

If I bred the Normal het for Anery, Hypo & Pewter to the Pewter

Would I get normals & pewters? Or Anerys & Hypos also?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Josh-sama said:


> So for the normal x pewter
> 
> Normal het for Anery, Hypo pewter
> Anery het for Hypo & Pewter
> ...


I a nut shell but it's the combo of Anery + Diffused = Pewter.


Normal HET Anery,Diffused/Poss-HET Hypo X Anery diffused(Pewter) = .

Normal HET Anery,Diffused/Poss-HET Hypo.
Anery HET Diffused/Poss-HET Hypo.
Diffused(Blood) HET Anery/Poss-HET Hypo.
Diffused Anery(Pewter)/Poss-HET Hypo.


----------



## Estranged (Feb 14, 2005)

Josh-sama said:


> Normal het Ghost > Pewter
> Anery 'Light Phase' > Pewter


Normal het Ghost x Pewter:

100% Normal het Diffused & Charcoal (Anery B) 50% poss het Anery and Hypo

Anery x Pewter:

100% Normal het Diffused, Charcoal and Anery

Unless we are confusing Pewter (Diffused Charcoal (Anery B)) with Granite (Diffused Anery (A))


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

It's a Pewter.
All this genetics confuses me.

To obtain more Pewters, I'd have to breed the babies to eachother or back to their mother?


----------



## Estranged (Feb 14, 2005)

Josh-sama said:


> It's a Pewter.
> All this genetics confuses me.
> 
> To obtain more Pewters, I'd have to breed the babies to eachother or back to their mother?


Yes, that would give you visual Pewter offspring. Both parents need to carry the genes for both traits that make up Pewter, Diffused (Bloodred) and Charcoal (Anery type B, this is independant to Anery type A), to produce visual Pewter's.

If mum is a visual Pewter, to produce visual Pewter offspring dad would need to be one of the following:

A Pewter. This would give you 100% visual Pewter offspring.

A Diffused het Charcoal. Each egg would have a 50/50 chance of being visually Pewter

A Charcoal het Diffused. Same odds as Diffused het Charcoal.

A Normal (or anything else) that is het for both Diffused and Charcoal. This would only give a 25% chance of each egg producing visual Pewter offspring.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Say I bred a Blizzard to the Pewter then? What chance of visual Pewters & Blizzards would I have?


----------



## Estranged (Feb 14, 2005)

Unless the Blizzard (Amel Charcoal) was het Diffused, or the Pewter was het Amel you would get:

100% Charcoal het Diffused & Amel


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Breeding a blizzard to a pewter will (barring hidden hets) give you all Charcoal het diffused and amel. No blizzard unless the pewter is (unknown to you) het Amel, and no pewter unless the Blizzard is (unknown to you) het for diffuse.

In corns, you really have to breed like to like (or het like to like) in order to get visual results since most morphs are recessives or combinations of recessives.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

So it's going to take around 6 years to be producing visual pewters? (The snakes at the moment are 08s) Say 2011 Breeding Season, + 3 years for babies to be ready?


----------



## Estranged (Feb 14, 2005)

Josh-sama said:


> So it's going to take around 6 years to be producing visual pewters? (The snakes at the moment are 08s) Say 2011 Breeding Season, + 3 years for babies to be ready?


Thats about right. Unless you get a male carrying Diffused and Charcoal to go with your girl.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Hmmm... I'll have a look just bought the girl. Doubtful I'll be getting a 4th just yet. 

Thanks for all your help guys. 

One more thing, if I bred the Anery to the Pewter. Would I get no Anerys out of it?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Not unless the Pewter is het Anery you won't.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Alrighty! Thanks!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Estranged said:


> Normal het Ghost x Pewter:
> 
> 100% Normal het Diffused & Charcoal (Anery B) 50% poss het Anery and Hypo
> 
> ...


Sorry yes this is right:blush:.Coz you'll be breeding two differant strain of Anery together.

Anery(A) + Diffused = Granite.
Anery(B) + Diffused = Pewter.

I get these comfused some times:lol2:.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Say I bred the Anery A to Pewter.
And got het for diffused, anery & charcoal.
If I bred the litter together, would I produce Granites, Pewters, Charcoals & Aneries?

O_O


----------



## Estranged (Feb 14, 2005)

Josh-sama said:


> Say I bred the Anery A to Pewter.
> And got het for diffused, anery & charcoal.
> If I bred the litter together, would I produce Granites, Pewters, Charcoals & Aneries?
> 
> O_O


Yes you would have a possibility of producing those morphs. You could also get:

Normals (by far the biggest chance)
Diffused
Anery Pewter (you may have trouble identifying these)
Anery Charcoal (ditto above)

You may find this site of use when trying to work out potential offspring The Corn Calculator - Corn snake genetics prediction


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

What's Pheno & Genotypes?
Also what would the normals be het for? O_O.

I'll probs breed the Anery to the Pewter then the litter to eachother.
Incest isn't an issue in reptiles is it?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Phenotype: What the animal looks like.
Genotype: What the animal is, genetically.

Normals (from Het Anery, Charcoal, Diffuse parents) would be 66% possible het for each of those three traits.

Inbreeding CAN be an issue in reptiles. My advice would be:

Pick the biggest, strongest HEALTHIEST babies even if they aren't necessarily the prettiest or the friendliest. Don't choose ones that are cute, but have difficulty feeding (i.e. pick the pair or quad that feed first time and every time). NEVER pick a kinked or deformed hatchling to breed from (yes, that can happen in unrelated pairings).


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Alrighty. 


Thanks alot people!


----------

